# Will this be a good community?



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't started yet, as I am not fully done with my research but I just wanted to know from the experts if the fish that I am thinking about getting will live peacefully together, and if it is overpopulating my tank.
My tank is a 30 gallon, and it is more long than it is tall. I don't know the exact dimensions yet, as I will be getting it from a neighbor who no longer uses it. I was told that the best way to clean the interior was with salt and vinegar, and a new chemical free scrub pad, and that I should just rinse it clean with tap water. 
I know that I can't add all my fish at once, and will have to cycle my tank. My basic question is if this grouping of fish will work together in the long run or if I should look to make some changes.

6-8 neon tetras
4-6 leopard cory cats
2 Dwarf gourami (both female preferably)
6-8 Glo-fish
6-8 zebra danios

Is this to many fish for my tank? As far as I can tell, they will all live together peacefully, and share very similar needs for water condition and food. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All those fish will get along with each other, but Dwarf Gouramis will not get along with another Dwarf Gourami - usually. The tank is too small for them to have their own piece of it and will fight each other. Your numbers are a little much for that tank size. If you go to aqadvisor.com, it will give you a pretty good starting point. The thing I would caution against is stocking to 100%, unless it is going to be a planted tank. And by that I mean with a lot of plants, not just a few. Maxing the tank out doesn't leave any room for anything that could happen and then something as little as an overfeeding (common problem) can turn into dead fish. Another thing with maxing out a tank is stress. Stress will cause your fish's immune system to be compromised and susceptible to disease. I always recommend to stock to 75% for smaller tanks. The problems and hassles you have will be less and give you more time to enjoy your fish and the hobby. Just something to think about.


----------



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

I was told that 2 dwarf gourami would be fine together if the were both female, is that not true?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

2 females would probably get along, but females are hard to find, and your tank isn't big enough for all that you want. It's also to many schools for my taste, the tank would be to busy, and more confusing.



> 6-8 neon tetras
> 4-6 leopard cory cats
> 2 Dwarf gourami (both female preferably)
> 6-8 Glo-fish
> 6-8 zebra danios


I would change it to;
1 dwarf gourami
10 glofish
10 Neons
and you only have room for 4 max on the cories.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are dead set on male and female gouramis, do 1 male and 2 or 3 females so the male doesn't pester one to death.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Why glo- fish they are genetically altered danios ? and gouramis's are not good for that size of tank.


----------



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

The reason for the glofish is for the kids. They like them because the look like "cartoon fish" due to the ridiculous coloring. As for the gourami, why do you think that the tank is to small for them. I know it is probably to small for multiple, but do you think it would be comfortable for one?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IMO, that tank is fine for a Dwarf Gourami. I have one in a 29g that I have had for going on a year with no issue.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got a 36g bow that I'm going to have 1 male and 2 females in. It's plenty big for a dwarf gourami.


----------

